# Half sleeve recs?



## Neil Greenberg (Jul 9, 2012)

I am looking for another half sleeve for my female mal (training for IPO). I had the Ray Allen half sleeve but it has gotten too soft. I have the Gappay Trio wedge but would like something with replaceable cover.

Looking at the Elite K9 Ambidextrous barrel sleeve and the Redline K-9 Half Sleeve 9500.

Anyone have experience with either and can share pros/cons?

Thanks!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Elite K9..like their products and fast service!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I have the Elite K9 barrel sleeve ... its pretty hard ... how old is your dog and what are you training?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Brian Anderson said:


> I have the Elite K9 barrel sleeve ... its pretty hard ... how old is your dog and what are you training?


guess I should read better I see where you said IPO ... how old is she?


----------



## Neil Greenberg (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks. She is 12 months old.

She can get a good, full bite on the Gappay trial sleeve I have, but I wanted something she could carry easier.

Does the Elite K9 barrel sleeve soften up over time?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Neil Greenberg said:


> Thanks. She is 12 months old.
> 
> She can get a good, full bite on the Gappay trial sleeve I have, but I wanted something she could carry easier.
> 
> Does the Elite K9 barrel sleeve soften up over time?


Neil I haven't noticed it getting spongy like some of them do. Although its not been used a ton .. I do know what your talking because I have other sleeves that got spongy after some pretty good use.


----------



## Neil Greenberg (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Brian. I like the fact the Elite K9 is ambidextrous. Just want to make sure I spend my $160(!) in right place. She is not a big mal so I want to be sure it won't be too big for her and discourage her.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Neil Greenberg said:


> Thanks Brian. I like the fact the Elite K9 is ambidextrous. Just want to make sure I spend my $160(!) in right place. She is not a big mal so I want to be sure it won't be too big for her and discourage her.


Its pretty hard in my opinion. But its comfortable on either arm ,,,


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I like the Redline half sleeve. Like that I can order a cover and have it in 3 days or so. Nice handle and bite bar angle and concave bite surface, light for the dogs to carry. You should break in a bit on a more exp. dog prior to using it. I would not recommend to do full length long bites. Not much support for your elbow as you will find out.


----------



## Neil Greenberg (Jul 9, 2012)

Got the Redline half sleeve but the cover was impossible to get on so I am returning it. Never seen a cover so difficult to get on before. Will try something else.


----------

